# What Gun



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, I am looking at upgrading to a new shotgun. I am looking to spend at most 400 bucks on a shotgun. I use it mostly for duck hunting and goose hunting. I would like it to be semi auto and 3.5inch chamber. I don't care about if it is composite or not, but give some input and ideas. I have never bought a shotgun, just got a hand down from my father.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would look at a pump for that price range. Most of your semi's are going to cost alot more. Anything in that price range really aren't that good.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, well I guess if im gonna get a pump, I might as well keep my gun. My gun works fine, i just wanted a semi for goose hunting mainly and then I would have the option of 3.5 inch chamber.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

you can get a stoeger m2000 with a 3" chamber for around that price, or a mossy 945 in black with a 3 1/2" chamber for around that too. Both are actually decent guns. Most others in that price range aren't very good though.....try the used rack as well. You may find something there. or for another $150, you can buy a SX2 at Cabelas brand new.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm sure there are some out there that love them and have good experiences with them, that being said, I would never pay good money for any mossberg or a rem 887. The 887 feels like pure junk and the reviews all over back it up and I have heard too many mossberg horror stories and seen them in action fail over and over with guys that know how to take care of guns.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have seen the 887 in action, also read and heard bad things about mosberg, stoeger, franchi, tri star etc. The SX2 mentioned would be a good choice, if it fits you good.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Watch gun broker for a used sx-2. It may need a gunsmith once-over, but overall they are a good shotgun. Picked one up in excellent condition for 500 a couple months ago for a friend. Works like a dream after a good cleaning.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The Shovla said:


> try the used rack as well. You may find something there. or for another $150, you can buy a SX2 at Cabelas brand new.


^ this

I wouldn't waste your money on a $400 semi auto....


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NOVA :beer:


----------

